# thefogvlog



## Chukin'Vape

When you see this post it means a new video has dropped, so watch this thread. Also see below a link to the thefogvlog channel - you can find the latest videos there. The channel reviews mixers, gives advice on mixing and a mixing hacks to make your mixing simple.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1W5UVScPHoFyJO3o8S-YSg

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz

Tagging some DIY Peeps, might be something of interest to some of you?

@Rude Rudi @rogue zombie @Raindance 

Tag a friend if you think they would like our DIY mixer reviews, stay tuned for more[/USER]

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 10


----------



## vicTor

@RainstormZA
@Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY

Hmmm that lemonade sounds pretty lekker, especially if used as a base for something a bit more risky? Like a party punch or something. Gooi some super sweet and maybe 1% WS-23 and a robust fruit. And then vodka of course

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

SHiBBY said:


> Hmmm that lemonade sounds pretty lekker, especially if used as a base for something a bit more risky? Like a party punch or something. Gooi some super sweet and maybe 1% WS-23 and a robust fruit. And then vodka of course


I will share a remix Ive done using this Base, its a really solid recipe with alot of possibilities!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SHiBBY

Dietz said:


> I will share a remix Ive done using this Base, its a really solid recipe with alot of possibilities!



Awesome, that would be great. I'll clear my cart so long so I can line up the new flavours I need. I don't have any of those lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> I will share a remix Ive done using this Base, its a really solid recipe with alot of possibilities!


Hehe passion fruit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SHiBBY

RainstormZA said:


> Hehe passion fruit



Yesss Passionfruit Party Punch. Do it boys. Brewmasters assemble!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

SHiBBY said:


> Yesss Passionfruit Party Punch. Do it boys. Brewmasters assemble!


Lol and strawberry...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Had a few puffs of @Dietz's mix Saturday or was it Sunday??? a week ago and was pleasantly surprised. When I see lemon and Lime or anything Coconut in a recipe I can not help but cringe. From my ill-guided experiments the experience is that coconut turns to suntan lotion very quickly and lemon and lime can get pretty nasty as well.
The thought of combining the two is stomach turning to say the least.

Examining the recipe a bit closer the fact that the coconut is a Candy and not pure coconut probably makes it a softer more palatable concentrate and at 1% restricts it from becoming overbearing. The surprise is however that the main ingredient, Cap Lemon and lime, does not sit front and center in the final profile but rather plays nicely and in harmony with the other ingredients. Not sure if it is the fizzy sherbet that subdues the Lemon and lime and ties the whole lot together or if the Cap Lemon and lime is just way tamer than the TFA version which I found difficult to subdue. The Fizzy Sherbet is an unknown to me so hard to judge which does what.

Overall from the sneak preview it is a mix worth trying myself with confidence. Now all that is needed is a vendor that has stock of all three concentrates.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## franshorn

Hmmm anything I've mixed before with CAP lemon and lime tasted to me like Sunlight liquid.

I still have a tester of a guava lime candy mix I made about 4 months ago which I dread to even give another go. 
But guess theres hope for Lemon and Lime

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz

franshorn said:


> Hmmm anything I've mixed before with CAP lemon and lime tasted to me like Sunlight liquid.
> 
> I still have a tester of a guava lime candy mix I made about 4 months ago which I dread to even give another go.
> But guess theres hope for Lemon and Lime


Wow those are 2 very bold flavors, I would never have tried to get them together, They both add a bit of harshness or Thoat hit to the mix.
What % did you mix them at @franshorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

I think I'm gonna try fizzy sherbet, passion fruit and lemonade

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Caramia

RainstormZA said:


> I think I'm gonna try fizzy sherbet, passion fruit and lemonade


Also on my list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

RainstormZA said:


> Hehe passion fruit


Yup, thats what I mixed and its ASwesome!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> Yup, thats what I mixed and its ASwesome!


You know that granadilla flavoured soda in the shops? I cant remember the name. That one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

RainstormZA said:


> You know that granadilla flavoured soda in the shops? I cant remember the name. That one...


Granadilla Twist! That has always been my favorite!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Dietz said:


> Granadilla Twist! That has always been my favorite!


Yes!

And add ice for a cooling effect. I added some to my vk prime passionate - tastes just like that cooldrink.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn

@Dietz 

Here's the recipe I tried: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/496489/Guava-Lime Candy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dietz

franshorn said:


> @Dietz
> 
> Here's the recipe I tried: http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/496489/Guava-Lime Candy


Your comments on this recipe is quite strange as when Im looking at the ingredients, It does look like it can work well?

I would try mixing this, but I would amend the following in my batch:
Cactus lower to .25 or .3%
Lime (INW) - remove
Pitaya down to .4% (as ive never used this Dragon fruit)
Super sweet at .25% (just personal preference on candies and Fruits)

The last two above could be whats altering your flav profile? I have not used either of the last 2 concentrates, so cant comment on what they do in the mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Guys i've changed the thread to the First Rule Podcast thread - I'm going to make this thread a video library. Make sure you tag all your mates that are straight up recipe chasers. (just dont add more than 3 at a time)

In this episode myself, Richard & Deetz mix up 6 of EdibleMalfunction's recipes - found two banging recipes, one blueberry and one strawberry. We also find a recipe that still needs some work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Dietz

Chukin'Vape said:


> Make sure you tag all your mates that are straight up recipe chasers. (just dont add more than 3 at a time)



Tagging 3 DIY Peeps...

@Raindance @Bulldog @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

@franshorn, Manson's Guava Lime Candy recipe has been nuked by Inawera changing the formulation of Inw Lime. I'll let Joel give you the details:



So it's not a recipe that you will be able to make anymore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this episode, myself, Deetz & Richard run through the tech that Juul is looking into for age verification - we also run through the history of the company and recent controversy.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this episode we mix up 6 recipes, Richard finds a recipe that he will mix up again and I talk about my favourite Strawberry Milk recipe - and we talk about MrBurgundy's hottest mixes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

New episode is out guys, go check it out - Deetz found a BANGER, also found the icing layer that closely resembles the Zewb profile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this episode, we take a deep dive into the applications, simple recipes and subs for Vanilla Swirl - and give you the reasons why this needs to be in your flavour stash. This is a new show, let us know what you think of it - how useful it is, and if you have any suggestions on how we can make it more informative etc etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## PaulaMoz

Chukin'Vape said:


> In this episode, myself, Deetz & Richard run through the tech that Juul is looking into for age verification - we also run through the history of the company and recent controversy.



Really great episode and informative.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this episode - The Shyndo Conspiracies! Deetz and Theo finally agree on one thing. Deetz & Richard gang up and spew floral hate throughout the show - Richard & Theo find a permanent rotation mix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this show we talk about the methods / application types of Jelly Candy CAP. We also look at a few simple recipes, and potencial subs.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog

Chukin'Vape said:


> In this episode myself, Richard & Deetz mix up 6 of EdibleMalfunction's recipes - found two banging recipes, one blueberry and one strawberry. We also find a recipe that still needs some work


I mixed God's Milk using FW Hazelnut in place of TFA at the same % on the 10/08. After a week it tasted like the hazelnut was sitting on top for want of a better explanation, but quite vapable. After 2 weeks and now 3 I am really enjoying this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog

Chukin'Vape said:


> In this episode - The Shyndo Conspiracies! Deetz and Theo finally agree on one thing. Deetz & Richard gang up and spew floral hate throughout the show - Richard & Theo find a permanent rotation mix.


I mixed a small sample of D Cream on the 27/04. It was forgotten in the steeping cupboard after a first tasting and this show reminded me of it. Pulled it out and must agree it is great. Will be mixing more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Bulldog said:


> I mixed a small sample of D Cream on the 27/04. It was forgotten in the steeping cupboard after a first tasting and this show reminded me of it. Pulled it out and must agree it is great. Will be mixing more.
> View attachment 144224



Thanks for watching @Bulldog - Its the best two ingredient recipe I have found thus far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

200 Subscriber Giveaway - YASSSSSSS! Thanks for all the support this year, the channel is healthy - and we have strong local support for the show. Whoever wins this giveaway will be smiling! Its MASSIVE! Get your entry's in!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## boxerulez

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/1903225/Zoo Biscuits 1:1 Clone

@Bush Vaper @wikus @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz

@Faiyaz Cheulkar @Raindance @Tashy
Check Post #1 for Comp details

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steyn777

Chukin'Vape said:


> View attachment 144391
> 
> *
> So the time has come for First Rule Podcast to do a give away, we have reached 200 subscribers and want to celebrate this milestone and give back to the community that supports us week after week. THANK YOU!*
> 
> *The Prize*
> 
> 
> *1. 10 X 15ml Original Packaging (Glass) Flavorah Flavours *(Sponsored by BLCK)
> View attachment 144393
> 
> *2. R750 BLCK Gift Card *(Sponsored by BLCK + First Rule)
> View attachment 144408
> 
> 
> 
> *3. R 500 Gift Card from Vape Fuel *(Sponsored by www.vapefuel.co.za)
> 
> View attachment 144417
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4. Suorin Drop Pod System*
> View attachment 144399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. Scumbag Oneshots - One of Each *(Sponsored by The Vaping Scumbags)
> 
> View attachment 144427
> 
> 
> *6. BLCK Apparel (Snap Back Cap + Shirt)* - Sponsored by BLCK
> 
> View attachment 144429
> View attachment 144430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HOW TO ENTER?
> 1.* Post your favourite recipe
> *2.* Tag 3 DIY Friends
> *3. *Subscribe to thefogvlog on Youtube (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1W5UVScPHoFyJO3o8S-YSg?view_as=subscriber)
> 
> *Winner will be announced on 24/09/2018 - May the odds be in your favor. *


@RenaldoRheeder @Cor @Friep @BATMAN @Raindance

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671#morning_glory_by_ruderudi

@Room Fogger @Christos @Steyn777

Done

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Marnu

Sticking with the classics here for my favourite: Grack Juice 

@Rude Rudi @method1 @Carla 

Subscribed on youtube

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor

great prizes !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lawrence A

My Dude https://diyordievaping.com/2016/03/19/the-my-dude-recipe-my-man-remix/

@Hooked, @MrDeedz, @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hakhan

@Akash @spiv @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

@Room Fogger @Paul33 @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Guys please remember to make your entry valid -
*HOW TO ENTER?
1.* Post your favourite recipe
*2.* Tag 3 DIY Friends
*3. *Subscribe to thefogvlog on Youtube (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1W5UVScPHoFyJO3o8S-YSg?view_as=subscriber)

*Winner will be announced on 24/09/2018 - May the odds be in your favor.*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep

Thanks for the competition your show is awesome.
One of my favourite recipes might be old but never disappoints Doug's awesome sauce:
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/716330/Doug's Awesome Sauce

@Room Fogger @Adephi @Resistance

Subscribed

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

Creamy Strap-On - https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/34552
@Faiyaz Cheulkar @MrGSmokeFree @Raindance
Subscribed

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog

I have many favourites can we enter more than once @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Humbolt

1. Tony's Revenge
2. @RainstormZA @Room Fogger @Steyn777 
3. Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Bulldog said:


> I have many favourites can we enter more than once @Chukin'Vape



Unfortunately only one entry per person to make it fair, thanks for asking - I will update the comp details to specify.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA

1. https://diyordievaping.com/2017/01/14/pebble-cream-bronuts/
2. @Chanelr @Rude Rudi @vicTor 
3. Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671#morning_glory_by_ruderudi
@Cornelius @Friep @baksteen8168 
Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BeginnerVape87

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2448418/BaMangoMi
Subscribed
@Andre
@Adephi 
@BATMAN

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

1. http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2632891/Super fruit juicy yummies

2. @StompieZA (thanks for the tag) @RainstormZA @Friep 

3. Done

Reactions: Like 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Adephi

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351#icee_lychee_by_ruderudi
Mixed it so many times and used it as a litchi base in so many recipes. Its a winner.

@BATMAN @Cor

It is done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

1. Bombies nana cream
2. @Vaporator00 @Moerse Rooikat @MrGSmokeFree
3. Done.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Daniel

1.https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351#icee_lychee_by_ruderudi
2. @Scouse45 @boxerulez 
3. Subscribed loooong time ago

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vaporator00

1.https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/51670#hawaiian_pog_remix_remixmotnh_by_enyawreklaw
2. @Faiyaz Cheulkar @Spyro @SarChasm
3. Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SarChasm

1. https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/6851
2. @Vaporator00 @Bulldog @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
3. Done.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Caramia

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/84671#morning_glory_by_ruderudi
@Tisha @vicTor @haruspex
Done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ARYANTO

https://www.99juices.com/recipes/3645/
@Cor @Raindance @Paul33 
SUBSCRIBED

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rude Rudi

There can only be one...ever. Period.

@Andre @method1 @rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

1. My Own favourite Recipe http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2456587/Jolly+Jammer
2. @Room Fogger @Moerse Rooikat @Rude Rudi Hope you guys don't mind me tagging you
3. Done

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## veecee

thanks for the competition guys, and congrats on the 200 subs.

1. I always seem to come back to this recipe http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/646237/DaMomma's RY4 Delight - it was a tough choice between this and diyordie's pistachio RY4. see the common thread - ry4 - love that stuff.

2. @Cor @Rude Rudi @Resistance 

3. went to subscribe, and saw that i was already subbed. nice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vilaishima

*1.* My current favourite recipe (of own "design") - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2573720?token=16657f319030a9f
*2.* @GeeBee @Fornax @KapteinSM 
*3. *Subscribed

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Nicholas Jones said:


> 1. My Own favourite Recipe http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2456587/Jolly+Jammer
> 2. @Room Fogger @Moerse Rooikat @Rude Rudi Hope you guys don't mind me tagging you
> 3. Done


No problem from me, I’m on @Hooked tagable list! That way I get to know about the recipies as well.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

1) https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/41001#tony_s_revenge_frosted_flakes_on_steroids_by_steamcraft
2) @Room Fogger @vicTor and @Paul33 
3) done and dusted

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

1. Boss Reserve Clone 
https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/76822#boss_reserve_clone_remixmonth_by_folkart

2. @Friep @Steyn777 @ Moerse Rooikat

3.Done 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## sergioj

1)http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/205285/Lemon cheese crack 
2)@ Moerse Rooikat ;@ Paul33 ; @ BATMAN
3) done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kimbo

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/121795/Mother's Unicorn Milk
@hands @Andre @KZOR 
Done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie

Favourite 

@Silver @Stosta @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## rogue zombie

I only picked up on the Channel a few weeks ago as I haven't been spending enough time on the forum of late.

Love the show. Reviewing mixologists and concentrates, it's informative etc. It is what I would and do watch, instead of an hour show to get A recipe.

Good luck going forward and keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Paul33

Morning glory

@vicTor
@Smoke_A_Llama
@Adephi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape

rogue zombie said:


> I only picked up on the Channel a few weeks ago as I haven't been spending enough time on the forum of late.
> 
> Love the show. Reviewing mixologists and concentrates, it's informative etc. It is what I would and do watch, instead of an hour show to get A recipe.
> 
> Good luck going forward and keep up the good work.



Thanks for this feedback @rogue zombie, it has been fun building the channel - and all of the okes involved share the same passion, so I feel we doing this for the right reasons. Shot for all the support!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

gobber by kzor
@vicTor @Constantbester @KZOR

Reactions: Like 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Bump up the jam, bump it up
While you feet are stompin'

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## wikus

1.http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2315541/Morpheus+%28Red+Pill+Remix%29+v2

2. @boxerulez 
@Strontium 
@Akash 

3. Subrscribed

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabs

1.https://alltheflavors.com/recipes?sort_order=new&name_like=Icee+lychee
My all time fav adv

2. @Ugi @Silver @boxerulez
3. DONE 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig

1.  and https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/77351

Simple, yet effective flavors.

2. @rogue zombie @Andre @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RoyceM89

@Sickboy77 
@Theo
@Marnu

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape

RoyceM89 said:


> @Sickboy77
> @Theo
> @Marnu



Welcome @RoyceM89 !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Steyn777

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/99179/Bust-a-Nut

@Friep @Cor @RenaldoRheeder @BATMAN 

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/224872/Strawberry Shortcake Bar

Impossible to only choose 1

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/20889#hakuna_matata_by_zupp6m6n (my favourite fruity recipe atm)
@Lawrence A, @Silver, @DoubleD 
I am a subscriber.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this Episode: Deetz & Theo shills Inawera Cactus to the point where we might think they get royalties from it. Deetz searches for LA Lemonade online. Richard loves cactus but hates the taste of it!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Slick

1.


2. @Room Fogger 
@Constantbester 
@Rude Rudi 
3. Done from the beginning

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## StompieZA

I like it how somehow you guys just know what new concentrates i bough and then end up reviewing them!! hahahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Theo gets told what FLV Pink Guava Actually is (Shocker), Richard compares Milk & Honey from Cheeba, Marnu & Slashur... Deetz literally finds a two ingredient recipe that will knock your socks off.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## StompieZA

Chukin'Vape said:


> 200 Subscriber Giveaway - YASSSSSSS! Thanks for all the support this year, the channel is healthy - and we have strong local support for the show. Whoever wins this giveaway will be smiling! Its MASSIVE! Get your entry's in!



When is this giveaway taking place or did i miss it?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

StompieZA said:


> When is this giveaway taking place or did i miss it?





Chukin'Vape said:


> Winner will be announced on 24/09/2018



Not yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter

Brilliant twinkie recipe

https://www.99juices.com/recipes/2461/#.W6NJYeUVTIU

DIY Friends, been off for so long I don't think I still have friends.

@Friep @Cor @Constantbester - you guys alive?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester

@Cor @TheV @87hunter Still alive....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

StompieZA said:


> When is this giveaway taking place or did i miss it?


On Monday next week - almost there

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Humbolt

Constantbester said:


> View attachment 145933
> 
> 
> @Cor @TheV @87hunter Still alive....


oh my soul, this post just reminded me that I have this mix steeping. Completely forgot about it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Eisenhorn

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/17815#beatnik_swirl_by_theapprentice

@Ihavenofriends 
@anyonewanttobemyfriend 
@allthepeopleikindaknowarealreadytagged

Smashed that subscribe button and clicked the bell Icon ;D

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wsm25

Crispy treats

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## StompieZA

Eisenhorn said:


> https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/17815#beatnik_swirl_by_theapprentice
> 
> @Ihavenofriends
> @anyonewanttobemyfriend
> @allthepeopleikindaknowarealreadytagged
> 
> Smashed that subscribe button and clicked the bell Icon ;D



So tag them again or just tag anyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

StompieZA said:


> So tag them again or just tag anyone



@Eisenhorn Or just look through our DIY Recipes section, and tag some DIY'ers (who would therefore be interested in the channel).

We're all friends here. Or so I keep telling myself so I can tell my mom I have friends now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Eisenhorn

StompieZA said:


> So tag them again or just tag anyone


Hokay...

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/39408#just_3_juice_pear_litchi_by_vino1718

@Vino1718
@Stosta
@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this episode : Theo gets schooled why TFA Dragon Fruit is a thing! Why Richard always has this in his stash - How Deetz uses It in his fruity mixes.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape

AND THE WINNER IS......................................................................





@Vaporator00 - CONGRATULATIONS!!! 
Please get in touch with me with your address details, email - and mobile number!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Congrats @Vaporator00 ! Enjoy ur prize

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vaporator00

Heeeeeeeeey! 

Guess there's a first time for everything !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10


----------



## Room Fogger

Congratulations @Vaporator00 , enjoy the prize.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lawrence A

congrats @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this Episode - Theo & Richard test the recipe that Initially gave Emily some street cred (after major controversy). Deetz finds a Fresh Cream replacements for his fruity mixes. Richard throws proper shade.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Vaporator00 said:


> Heeeeeeeeey!
> 
> Guess there's a first time for everything !



Enjoy! That is a wicked prize.

Thanks for the comp First Rule and BLCK

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep

Congratulations @Vaporator00 enjoy the prize

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

rogue zombie said:


> Enjoy! That is a wicked prize.
> 
> Thanks for the comp First Rule and BLCK


No problem man - I feel this was a big success, and I just want to thank the sponsors @Richio from BLCK @Rude Rudi from VapeFuel and The Vaping Scumbags @DanielSLP @Vino1718 @Rude Rudi. Its nice to see the community coming together for stuff like this!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 3


----------



## Chanelr

Congrats @Vaporator00 enjoy those prizes

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Constantbester

Congrats @Vaporator00 hope you enjoy your amazing prize

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vaporator00

And to boot, BLCK is opening their store on Saturday here in CT!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

Vaporator00 said:


> And to boot, BLCK is opening their store on Saturday here in CT!!!


Congratulations @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Joe_Doe

Vaporator00 said:


> And to boot, BLCK is opening their store on Saturday here in CT!!!



this is great news. Now tell me its open on sundays and its 5min drive from me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this Episode - Theo uses the poop emoji creatively. We talk about Emergence when developing. Is cream fresh the first resort cream? Deetz : Oba Oba vs Cream Fresh. Richard spills the tea on single flavor testing.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this Episode: Theo & Richard finds a on point orange soda, Deetz literally DIES at 32:30 (must see). Richard openly admits he will steal this custard base like a total scumbag.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In This Episode - Is WS23 the coolant of choice for us all 3? Deetz compares Polar Blast with WS23 - he also gives advice how to use this in fruity recipes. Theo puts a challenge forward for the viewers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In This Episode : Theo uses a sub in a recipe that actually works. Richard raves about a Cannoli recipe. Deetz goes on and on about a pink kiwi.... and finally abandoned the show as soon as Richard starts talking about desserts.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In This Episode - The advantages of FA Meringue in cereals. What FA Meringue adds to a mix (Milk, Creams, Cereals, Bakeries) - why this needs to be in your stash?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In This Episode - Show gets a revamp!! Where is Deetz? RudeRudi jumps in! Theo compares Banana Pudding from mlNikon & Vurve. Richard finds a 5 star banger. Rudi gushes over Vurves cookie!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In this Episode myself, Richard and RudeRudi look at one of the biggest creams in the market. We dive into its applications, and talk about the new kid on the block JF Bavarian Cream in comparison.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

In This Episode - Deetz is back. Wait... Theo mixed up a custard? Deetz finds a banging Watermelon Candy. Small rant from Theo on recipe comments. Richard finds a mix that puts a  on his face!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chukin'Vape

The latest video's - if you missed them!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

The latest video's if you missed them!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

No more Storage Wars. Now to find something suitable for the 30ml bottles. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

RenaldoRheeder said:


> No more Storage Wars. Now to find something suitable for the 30ml bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you find online @RenaldoRheeder ? if so can you post a link to this specific product, @RichJB has ISP problems, but i'm sure he will be glad to see this - I will send him a pic on whatsapp.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Chukin'Vape said:


> Did you find online @RenaldoRheeder ? if so can you post a link to this specific product, @RichJB has ISP problems, but i'm sure he will be glad to see this - I will send him a pic on whatsapp.



I actually found a wholesaler here in Port Elizabeth that stocks it. The are on the web, but just as a presence - no online sales. Greenfingers. It has 128 compartments btw.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

What steep methods we use, and why we use them? Let us know what you do!!! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Why Flavor West Hazelnut belongs in your flavor stash, its many applications - notes, and market share. Total domination?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Steep Rotation: What we do to stay ahead of the curve? What do you do?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lawrence A

@Chukin'Vape thought you may be interested in reading this

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Lawrence A said:


> @Chukin'Vape thought you may be interested in reading this




Thanks @Lawrence A - had a look at the thread. Some good stuff in there, also some BS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Adephi

Chukin'Vape said:


> Thanks @Lawrence A - had a look at the thread. Some good stuff in there, also some BS.



Wouldn't expect anything more from a reddit subforum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Hi All, here is all the latest video's from tfv. Go check em out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Does anything compete with Cream Cheese Icing from LA? We talk about market share, give notes - and run through the applications.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

